# portsmouth dockyard



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

does anyone remember a tug the cannon she was coalburner. love to c her cannot find her on gallery. or her history. she was my first ship


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mickyc123 said:


> does anyone remember a tug the cannon she was coalburner. love to c her cannot find her on gallery. or her history. she was my first ship


Hope this helps

CANNON
122 GRT, (85'(77.5') x 21' x 9.8' or 77'6"x19'6")
1 scr, T3cyl by shipbuilder, 400ihp
30.9.1943: Launched by Alexander Hall & Co Ltd, Aberdeen (YN 692)
1944: delivered to the UK Admiralty, based at Chatham (RNAD - Royal Naval Armament Depots) (GBR) (cost £21,700)
28.3.1947: Transferred to Portsmouth (RNAD Priddy's Hard)
2.2.1971: Sold to Sidirex Ltd at Piraeus (GRC) for £2551
fate unknown


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

cheers bill


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

have a look at this site there are pictures of the cannon and all the other ships you mention :- www.photoship.co.uk alex


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

cheers alex


----------

